# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  طرابلس تنفي مقتل نجل القذافي في غارة جوية للناتو

## Sad Story

*الصورة نقلا عن AP*

*نفى متحدث باسم الحكومة الليبية يوم الجمعة مقتل خميس القذافي الابن الاصغر للزعيم الليبي في غارة جوية لحلف شمال الاطلسي.

وقال موسى ابراهيم لرويترز في طرابلس ان هذا نبأ كاذب اختلقته المعارضة عن خميس في زليتن

وكان متحدث باسم المعارضة الليبية يوم الجمعة قال إن هجوما جويا لحلف شمال الاطلسي على مدينة زليتن بغرب ليبيا تسبب في مقتل 32 شخصا بينهم خميس ابن الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.

وخميس هو قائد اللواء الثاني والثلاثين أحد أكثر وحدات الجيش حرفية وولاء للقذافي والذي يقاتل في مدينة زليتن التي تقع بين مصراتة التي يسيطر عليها المعارضون والعاصمة طرابلس.
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني الواحد بطل يعرف وين الصحيح

مرة بحكوا مات ومرة بحكوا لأ

ارسولكم على بر ..........

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني ما مات يا خسارة يا ريت نربي القذافي

----------

